# Servicetermin buchen



## ProDX (28. September 2020)

Moin,

Ich wollte für mein neues Backroad schon mal einen Servicetermin buchen, über die Homepage. Biketown Bocholt, Erstinspektion (25), kein Leasingrad, keine Zusatzrad, keine Zusatzarbeiten. Terminauswahl: Fehlanzeige. Bis auf 1 Jahr im voraus nichts auszuwählen.

Wollte mal nachfragen ob das Problem hier auch noch jemand hat. Hotline erreichen: auch Fehlanzeige.

Marc


----------



## DerHackbart (28. September 2020)

Selbst ist der Mann.

Ist alles kein Hexenwerk und mit Hilfe von ein paar YouTube Videos schnell gemacht.

Spart für die Zukunft Geld und Nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ProDX (28. September 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Selbst ist der Mann.
> 
> Ist alles kein Hexenwerk und mit Hilfe von ein paar YouTube Videos schnell gemacht.
> 
> Spart für die Zukunft Geld und Nerven.



Und das beantwortet meine Frage jetzt wie genau?


----------



## DerHackbart (28. September 2020)

ProDX schrieb:


> Und das beantwortet meine Frage jetzt wie genau?



Das tut es natürlich nicht, hilft dir vielleicht aber im Nachgang wenn du keinen Termin bekommst, weil Dank Corona massig Räder rausgegangen sind die jetzt zum Service wollen.

Hoffentlich bist du bei der Terminvereinbarung etwas freundlicher, sonst dauert es womöglich noch länger.


----------



## ProDX (28. September 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Das tut es natürlich nicht, hilft dir vielleicht aber im Nachgang wenn du keinen Termin bekommst, weil Dank Corona massig Räder rausgegangen sind die jetzt zum Service wollen.



Natürlich weiß ich dass ich das was im ersten Service gemacht wird auch selber zuhause machen kann ;-)



DerHackbart schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bist du bei der Terminvereinbarung etwas freundlicher, sonst dauert es womöglich noch länger.



Naja, wenn man eine Frage stellt und eine Antwort bekommt die nichts mit der Frage zu tun hat, darf man mal nachfragen. Unfreundlich ist das nicht.


----------

